# rivarossi red box 4-8-8-4 big boy



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi all.I just received my brand new rivarossi big boy today. It's a 1996 built year. It's also in a red box wich I understand is the newer can motor model. My question is from all of you that will give me feed back on this loco. how are these. Do they run good, are there problems with them, do you like yours? There seems to be a lot of them out there. I'm asking because my layout is in dcc mode right now, and I don't now when I will get the chance to try it out.just wondering what to expect . Thank you, from the "ALASKA RAILROAD". . 
🚥 🚂🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine is 45 years old and wired for DCC with the original 3 pole motor...I have no complaints...


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

I have one of the red boxes too. Mine might be newer as it is DCC ready. Really easy to add lights to and runs very well. You'll like it.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Ok cool. Thanks sbeck80,and shaygetz for your feedback. Anyone else have a comment , please feel free to do so.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

I've never owned one myself but since the Alaska Railroad never had any big boys that means you have no use for it. So I'll do you a solid and take it off your hands. Just box it up and send it to me, I'll let you know how it runs.:lol_hitting:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Congrats!!*

Hey Alaska congrats on that Big Boy. I have a 1988 Rivarossi RedBox #1254 4013 UP that runs fantastic and I haven't had any problems with anything running to handling switches or derailments on the layout in fact it looks very impressive pulling 25 Stock Cars full of cattle to our Meat Processing Plant...Groovy and again congrats!!:thumbsup: Hey where in wisconsin are you by the way...Go Badgers...except they lost to UWM last night...OUCH!!


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi mac daddy 55. I see we are almost neighbors. I live in ettrick, about 30 miles north of la crosse.
🚂🚂🚂🚂🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*On Wisconsin!*



alaska railroad said:


> Hi mac daddy 55. I see we are almost neighbors. I live in ettrick, about 30 miles north of la crosse.
> 🚂🚂🚂🚂🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃


I'm surprised there aren't more folks from The Land of Frozen Tundra on this forum!! Good for you and post some action shots of that Big Boy, again congrats!!


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

/6 matt said:


> I've never owned one myself but since the Alaska Railroad never had any big boys that means you have no use for it. So I'll do you a solid and take it off your hands. Just box it up and send it to me, I'll let you know how it runs.:lol_hitting:


Lol! That may have been a option.however I had a chance to run it, and OH MY WHAT A SWEET RUNNING BIG BOY.so I think, I will keep it. But thanks for the humor, can always use that in this day and age. Alaska R×R 
💭 💭
🚂 🚂🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

MacDaddy55 said:


> I'm surprised there aren't more folks from The Land of Frozen Tundra on this forum!! Good for you and post some action shots of that Big Boy, again congrats!!


I will see what I can do about a action post of it. I had a chance to run it, and it's a very nice smooth running loco. I was surprised.However I had to totally disassemble it and clean the old hard grease out of the truck gears.( It wouldn't move. ) but it is from 1996, and never run until I got it.WHAT A CHORE THAT WAS. But the tune up paid off.wow one of my best loco's .the big boys are awesome! Alaska R×R
💭 💭
🚂 🚂🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃


----------

